# What TV shows did you grow up watching?



## Aikikitty (Jul 11, 2003)

What shows/cartoons that you grew up watching, were your favorite?

I didn't get to watch a lot of TV when I was little but throughout my life, I remember my favorite shows.   I remember sitting in a highchair watching Sesame Street and She-ra.  A year or two later was Care Bears, Smurfs, My Little Pony, followed by Ducktales, Chip & Dale Rescue Rangers, Tiny Toons, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Tale Spin, & the X-Men cartoons .  My family was also a big fan of the Batman-the animated series cartoons.  My sister eventually got me watching Saved By the Bell when I was a young teenager and I watched that religiously for several years.  Then it was Lois & Clark-the new adventures of Superman and Fresh Prince of Bellair (sp?).  Now, for the last few years, I've been back on the cartoons with the Japanese Animes on Cartoon Network.     

Robyn :asian: :wavey: :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *What shows/cartoons that you grew up watching, were your favorite?
> 
> I didn't get to watch a lot of TV when I was little but throughout my life, I remember my favorite shows.   I remember sitting in a highchair watching Sesame Street and She-ra.  A year or two later was Care Bears, Smurfs, My Little Pony, followed by Ducktales, Chip & Dale Rescue Rangers, Tiny Toons, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Tale Spin, & the X-Men cartoons .  My family was also a big fan of the Batman-the animated series cartoons.  My sister eventually got me watching Saved By the Bell when I was a young teenager and I watched that religiously for several years.  Then it was Lois & Clark-the new adventures of Superman and Fresh Prince of Bellair (sp?).  Now, for the last few years, I've been back on the cartoons with the Japanese Animes on Cartoon Network.
> ...




Ok.. I know I'm old now...........


MIghty Mouse 
Captain Kangaroo
Daktari
It's about Time
the Original  I Dream of Jeannie
Gilligan's Island
Casper 
Bewitched
Petticoat Junction
Wild Wild West
Rawhide
Lassie
Carol Burnett
I Love Lucy
Dick Van Dyke
Ed Sullivan
The Munsters
My Three Sons
The FLinstones
The Jetsons
The Flying Nun
Get Smart
Leave it to Beaver
Dennis the Menace

course the shows were in Black and white 
you could turn the telly on... go get your breakfast and come back in time for it to warm up 
the network would go off the air at 11pm at the latest.... with the National Anthem.  

*think I'll go take some geritol and a nap now


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 11, 2003)

HA!  That's not old really.  I forgot that I also was in I Love Lucy and Dick Van Dyke for a number of years---still am.  Great shows!   I also forgot that I watched Mr. Roger's Neighborhood when I was a kid too.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *What shows/cartoons that you grew up watching, were your favorite?
> 
> I didn't get to watch a lot of TV when I was little but throughout my life, I remember my favorite shows.   I remember sitting in a highchair watching Sesame Street and She-ra.  A year or two later was Care Bears, Smurfs, My Little Pony, followed by Ducktales, Chip & Dale Rescue Rangers, Tiny Toons, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Tale Spin, & the X-Men cartoons .  My family was also a big fan of the Batman-the animated series cartoons.  My sister eventually got me watching Saved By the Bell when I was a young teenager and I watched that religiously for several years.  Then it was Lois & Clark-the new adventures of Superman and Fresh Prince of Bellair (sp?).  Now, for the last few years, I've been back on the cartoons with the Japanese Animes on Cartoon Network.
> ...



I remember these. I was young then. 




> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ok.. I know I'm old now...........
> 
> 
> ...



I also remember these. I was Younger then.

I also remember the following:

The After School Specials
The Abott & Costello Movies
The Martin and Lewis Movies
The Beach Movies
The Godzilla Movies
The Planet of the Apes Movies
and many more 

We had a Black & White TV even after many, if not all, of the channels switch to broadcasting in color. Except the Re-runs.

I guess I am old now. Tess where did you put that tube of ??? , oh come on I just knew the name of it. The Tube of ???, Dangit you just said it.  You know what I am talking about right?   


:asian:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 11, 2003)

Sky King, Ripcord, The Real McCoys, Gunsmoke, The Rifleman, T.H.E. Cat, Get Smart, Superman (George Reeves), Star Trek, Lost in Space, Captain Nice, My Living Doll, Gilligan's Island, Walt Disney's Wonderful World of Color, The Pruitts of South Hampton, The Secret Life of Henry Fyffe, The Avengers, No Time For Sargeants, The Green Hornet, Stony Burke, Hawaii 5-0, Nanny and the Professor, The Ugliest Girl in Town, My Mother the Car, Laugh-In, Bewitched, Love-American Style, Gomer Pyle USMC, Hogan's Heroes, The Man From U.N.C.L.E., Secret Agent, Space Ghost, The Brady Bunch, Family Affair, The Courtship of Eddie's Father, My Favorite Martian, Death Valley Days, Hawaiian Eye, Honey West, The Wild Wild West, Here Come the Brides,...

I guess I watched a lot of TV.  Truth to tell, I could probably come up with more, if I put my mind to it.  Like Combat, The Rat Patrol, Supercar,...

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I remember these. I was young then.
> 
> 
> ...




hahahaa.. thanks Rich~!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Sky King, Ripcord, The Real McCoys, Gunsmoke, The Rifleman, T.H.E. Cat, Get Smart, Superman (George Reeves), Star Trek, Lost in Space, Captain Nice, My Living Doll, Gilligan's Island, Walt Disney's Wonderful World of Color, The Pruitts of South Hampton, The Secret Life of Henry Fyffe, The Avengers, No Time For Sargeants, The Green Hornet, Stony Burke, Hawaii 5-0, Nanny and the Professor, The Ugliest Girl in Town, My Mother the Car, Laugh-In, Bewitched, Love-American Style, Gomer Pyle USMC, Hogan's Heroes, The Man From U.N.C.L.E., Secret Agent, Space Ghost, The Brady Bunch, Family Affair, The Courtship of Eddie's Father, My Favorite Martian, Death Valley Days, Hawaiian Eye, Honey West, The Wild Wild West, Here Come the Brides,...
> 
> I guess I watched a lot of TV.  Truth to tell, I could probably come up with more, if I put my mind to it.  Like Combat, The Rat Patrol, Supercar,...
> ...



Oh  I'm there.. hahaa.. I remember those Now~!!

hey when we weren't outside playing.. or inside playing.. there was only TV ~!!

no video games,  or puters..   just our trusty record players, and transistor radios ~!


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Jul 11, 2003)

shows i watched while i was growing up! i talk about these with my friends often... hasn't anyone noticed the sudden surge of 80's cartoon toys since like last year? anywayz.. my answer to the question would be:

Popples!
rainbow brite (i swear, my friends get a kick out of hearing me say that was my fav)
my little pony
gumby
care bears!
sailor moon (i watched it when i came to the philippines every summer.. before it hit the US)
dragon ball z (same as sailor moon)
saved by the bell
family matters
step by step
doogie howser
the wonder years
star trek next gen
star trek deep space
mission impossible
x-men
tail spin
dark wing duck
tiny toons
looney toons
teenage mutant ninja turtles
chip & dale
that cartoon with the koala bears and the girl (can't remember the name)
a lot of nickalodean and snick
gi joe
captain planet!
garfield
heathcliff
alvin and the chipmunks

oh so many lol.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 11, 2003)

XxSweetFacadexX reminded me of a few more that I forgotten.  Strawberry Shortcake and Disney's Gummi Bears are two more that aren't on the lists yet.  Anyone remember that cartoon David and the Gnomes?  I think that was '80's.  I love all the '80's shirts and memorbila stuff they've been coming out with lately!  It makes me think of my carefree childhood---had less problems then.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Jul 11, 2003)

you can call me SFX if that's easier  

oh wow! david the gnome! that was a good cartoon... somehow in the really later season, it just started to go... bad. david wasn't the main character anymore.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *you can call me SFX if that's easier
> 
> oh wow! david the gnome! that was a good cartoon... somehow in the really later season, it just started to go... bad. david wasn't the main character anymore. *



I remember that.  I loved that cartoon but then I lost intrest when they started showing more of the different characters and the stories weren't as intersting.  I loved Swift the fox. 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Jul 11, 2003)

ooh! how about these shows?

the shadow
tombstone territory
have gun will travel


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 11, 2003)

Never heard of those.  I thought The Shadow was just the radio program and that one movie with Alec Baldwin.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 11, 2003)

Sky King
Hopalong Cassidy
Roy Rodgers
HowdyDuddie(sp)
Jakie Gleason
George Burns
Martial Arts theater
The real McCoys
The Ed Sulivan Theater
American Bandstand
SoulTrain


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 11, 2003)

Ah, sweet TV... how you were my friend as a child... LOL.  I mostly watched Saturday morning Cartoons... Durrin the week I was too busy playing outside for TV.   My Favorites were

Saturday Supercade 
Gummi Bears
Dungeons and Dragons
Mighty Orbots
Kidd Video

and before school on the weekdays at like 6am I COULD NOT MISS

Speed Racer and Star Blazers


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 11, 2003)

go speed racer go speed racer go
one of my all time favs


----------



## sweeper (Jul 11, 2003)

I guess TV hasn't realy been a big part of my life considering I have no Idea what half of those are and the only way I know another 30% is from comercials for nick at night 

When I was realy young it was sesame street and mr. rogers. than a show called square one(I tihnk that was the name). than I dropped mr rogers and started watching NBC nightly news, than dropped the other two and added in xmen cartoons and batman the animated series, than added exo-squad, than dropped xmen than exo squad went off the air, than added the x-files, than the simpsons, was a small amount of time I liked the discovery channel, than picked up a few episodes of millenium, loved the show but was hard to remember to watch it. Than batman faded away and discovery got boaring, than the xfiles got bad, than the history channel came out and I have watched that since. Today I watch the history channel, various news shows, futurama, the fammily guy, invader zim, and gary the rat. Sometimes watch fastlane and john doe. But all those are pritty iffy, only garuntee in a given week is the history channel and news.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *go speed racer go speed racer go
> one of my all time favs *




"Oh No!, Speed has entered the turn going too Fast!"
:rofl:


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> *I guess TV hasn't realy been a big part of my life considering I have no Idea what half of those are and the only way I know another 30% is from comercials for nick at night
> 
> When I was realy young it was sesame street and mr. rogers. than a show called square one(I tihnk that was the name). than I dropped mr rogers and started watching NBC nightly news, than dropped the other two and added in xmen cartoons and batman the animated series, than added exo-squad, than dropped xmen than exo squad went off the air, than added the x-files, than the simpsons, was a small amount of time I liked the discovery channel, than picked up a few episodes of millenium, loved the show but was hard to remember to watch it. Than batman faded away and discovery got boaring, than the xfiles got bad, than the history channel came out and I have watched that since. Today I watch the history channel, various news shows, futurama, the fammily guy, invader zim, and gary the rat. Sometimes watch fastlane and john doe. But all those are pritty iffy, only garuntee in a given week is the history channel and news. *



totally forgot about mr. rogers! 
and eureka's castle... 
and square one... 
bill nye the science guy
the elephant show
fresh prince of bel air
hmm.. maybe i watched too much tv. lol.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 12, 2003)

has everyone forgot about  "HONG KONG FOOYEE"?  That was my hero.

Who remembers American Gladiators? 
M.A.S.H.
Trapper John MD

All time favorite show has to be Married with children!!


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh.....what about
Soap?  Who remembers that jewel!   That was a great show.


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 12, 2003)

Star Trek Reruns, Transformers, Voltron, Knight Rider, The Dukes of Hazzard, GI Joe, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Godzilla.


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *has everyone forgot about  "HONG KONG FOOYEE"?  That was my hero.
> 
> Who remembers American Gladiators?
> ...



oh. my. god. american gladiators.. :lol:


----------



## Abbax8 (Jul 12, 2003)

Sky King, Dick Van Dyke, Captain Kangoroo, Carol Burnett, Howdie Doody, etc. yes I'm old, but at least I still remember. Anyone here ever hear of a show called Bertie the Bunyip? Or the Gene London Show. They were  kids shows out of Philadelphia.  O yeah-how about Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom with Marlin Perkins.

                                                          Peace
                                                           Dennis


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 12, 2003)

mutual of omaha-yes.....others.............Huh?  Never heard of them....


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 12, 2003)

She-Ra
He-Man
Smurfs

ThunderCats
Batman (the live action, not the cartoon)

xmen
star trek: TNG

x files
lois and clark
star trek: DS9

Star Trek Voyager
JAG
Boston Public

Enterprise


----------



## Shodan (Jul 12, 2003)

Did anyone say "Little House on the Prairie?"  or "Grape Ape?" or "UnderDog?" or "Emergency"??

  Other than those two, for me it was/is:

  Flintstones
  Sesame Street
  Electric Company
  Captain Kangaroo
  Reading Rainbow
  Romper Room
  Mr. Rogers
  Brady Bunch
  Three's Company
  Wonder Years
  Northern Exposure
  E.R.
  Saturday night Live
  Simpsons
  Seinfeld
  Kung Fu
  The Loony Toons stuff
  Magnum P.I.
  McGiver
  Dukes of Hazard

:asian: :karate:


----------



## Shodan (Jul 12, 2003)

Forgot the show "Relativity"- Wasn't on for long.......did anyone else watch that?:asian: :karate:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 12, 2003)

My TV viewing as a child was a bit skewed, since we spent several years in Japan.  Watched a lot of anime before it came to the U.S.  I was behind for some time on American TV shows until we got back to the U.S.

Cthulhu


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 13, 2003)

I really cant remember.........only a lot of GI-Joe and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, as well as Spiderman and X-men and the live action Batman re-runs. I think thats about it, I wasnt allowed to watch much TV


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I really cant remember.........only a lot of GI-Joe and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, as well as Spiderman and X-men and the live action Batman re-runs. I think thats about it, I wasnt allowed to watch much TV  *



You're not fully grown up yet.. so there'fore your submissions are not valid...... 

So there...


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 13, 2003)

Listen yeah........


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Abbax8 _
> *  O yeah-how about Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom with Marlin Perkins.
> 
> Peace
> Dennis *


"While Jim wrestles with the rabid cougar, I'll be in the tent mixing martinis..." :rofl: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## OULobo (Jul 14, 2003)

ROBOTECH. . . .simply awsome. Back then they used to show it unedited. So there was plenty of violence to get me going in the morning just before school. :snipe2:


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ok.. I know I'm old now...........
> 
> you could turn the telly on... go get your breakfast and come back in time for it to warm up *



Man!  You couldn't have that now, people would be complaining about the TV taking too long to warm up.  And they would probably sue someone.  LOL!


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 14, 2003)

Seeing all of those makes me think....Man there were/are alot of shows on TV!  You could spend the rest of your life watching TV and never see it all.


----------



## Ender (Jul 15, 2003)

Anyone remeber the "Thunderbirds"?


----------



## OULobo (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *Anyone remeber the "Thunderbirds"? *



Wasn't that the one with the cheesey puppet/marionettes that drove the really cool numbered vehicles.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Man!  You couldn't have that now, people would be complaining about the TV taking too long to warm up.  And they would probably sue someone.  LOL!   *



More than likely some kid would take a hammer to it thinking it was broken ~!
Then the parent would sue..~


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 16, 2003)

what a variety of tv shows and age groups we have here.
I alwas assume everyone is about my age, and forget we have quite a  variety of people in here.


----------



## Abbax8 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *Anyone remeber the "Thunderbirds"? *



Yes. Do you remember Fireball XL-5? It was another marionette show with rockets.

                                                           Peace
                                                            Dennis


----------



## jdmills (Jul 16, 2003)

Anyone remember "8 Man"?

I also remember Captain Noah out of Philadelphia.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Abbax8 _
> *Yes. Do you remember Fireball XL-5? It was another marionette show with rockets.
> 
> Peace
> Dennis *


Yep.  So was Supercar.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Abbax8 (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jdmills _
> *Anyone remember "8 Man"?
> 
> I also remember Captain Noah out of Philadelphia. *



I believe it was 8Th. Man, and yes I remember Captain Noah, grew up outside of Philly. How about Sally Starr and Chief Halftown?

                                                            Peace
                                                              Dennis


----------



## jdmills (Jul 17, 2003)

Chief halftown-yes.  Sally Starr I think was before my time.  Yes,  it was 8th man.  I thought that was so cool.


----------



## TargetAlex (Jul 18, 2003)

Anyone remember 'Battle of the Planets'?

How about 'Battlestar Galactica'?


----------



## OULobo (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TargetAlex _
> *Anyone remember 'Battle of the Planets'?
> 
> How about 'Battlestar Galactica'? *



I think "Battle of the Planets" was sometimes called "G Force", one of my personal favorites.

How about "Buck Rogers"? I used to love that little robot he had. What was its name; Twiggie?


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm resurrecting this old thread because I'm bored and it'll give all the newer people a chance to post. 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 19, 2006)

the A team
Knightrider
Street hawk
The full guy
Airwolf
Tales of the unexpected
Monkey! (monkey magic)
Transformers
Mask
He-man
Ninja turtles
Grange hill


I will be adding to this list!


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 19, 2006)

Captain N was another good one not on the list yet (atleast for gamers).
I wish it would come out on dvd already. I'm glad they are re-running Gigantor on adult swim, that was a good one too. Does anyone remember that show on the old nick at night that Adam West hosted and showed classic or forgotten cartoons, that was fun too.


----------



## hemi (Jan 19, 2006)

This is sad I remember most of the shows that have been posted so far. I was going to say  The Fall Guy. The A-Team, Small wonder, Hmm shows from way back, Sledge Hammer, Go Bots, Bozo the clown (The Bozo show) Charles in Charge, Laugh In, One Day at a Time, The Price is Right, Green Acres, Donny and Marie show, 

Shows I grew up with, Captain Kangaroo, I Dream of Jeannie, Gilligan's Island, Casper, Bewitched, Carol Burnett, I Love Lucy, Dick Van Dyke, He Man, Transformers, A-Team, Fall Guy, way to many to list.


----------



## Drac (Jan 19, 2006)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Sky King, Ripcord, The Real McCoys, Gunsmoke, The Rifleman, T.H.E. Cat, Get Smart, Superman (George Reeves), Star Trek, Lost in Space, Captain Nice, My Living Doll, Gilligan's Island, Walt Disney's Wonderful World of Color, The Pruitts of South Hampton, The Secret Life of Henry Fyffe, The Avengers, No Time For Sargeants, The Green Hornet, Stony Burke, Hawaii 5-0, Nanny and the Professor, The Ugliest Girl in Town, My Mother the Car, Laugh-In, Bewitched, Love-American Style, Gomer Pyle USMC, Hogan's Heroes, The Man From U.N.C.L.E., Secret Agent, Space Ghost, The Brady Bunch, Family Affair, The Courtship of Eddie's Father, My Favorite Martian, Death Valley Days, Hawaiian Eye, Honey West, The Wild Wild West, Here Come the Brides,...
> 
> I guess I watched a lot of TV. Truth to tell, I could probably come up with more, if I put my mind to it. Like Combat, The Rat Patrol, Supercar,...
> 
> ...


 
Johnny Socko and His Flying Robot
Astro-Boy
Ultra Man
8th Man


----------



## Henderson (Jan 19, 2006)

Three shows you couldn't drag me away from as I grew up...

Speed Racer
All In The Family
M*A*S*H

...more to come if the topic survives it's resurrection.


Frank


----------



## arnisador (Jan 19, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> All In The Family
> M*A*S*H


Great ones, definitely.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 20, 2006)

Shows I grew up with (remember mostly reruns too- some I was too young, or not "around" if you know what I mean...):

3's Company/ ... A Crowd
A-Team
Magnum PI
Simon and Simon
MASH
Different Strokes
Facts of life
Webster
Punky Brewster
Charles in Charge
TMNT (turtles)
Head of the Class
Snorks
Smurfs   -not a fan of


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 20, 2006)

Three's Company.
A-Team.
Magnum PI.
M*A*S*H.
Different Strokes.
Facts of life.
Webster.
Charles in Charge.
Head of the Class.
Wonder Years.


----------



## beau_safken (Jan 20, 2006)

Thundercats
He-man
hmmmm im sure there are others....


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 20, 2006)

When I was a kid, I used to make fun of the lady from Romper Room!  I didn't care too much for Mr. Wizzard.  I liked Bill Nye, You Can't Do That On Television (it was great when they got slimed).  How about Growing Pains?


----------



## hong kong fooey (Jan 20, 2006)

ohh my I used to watch mr wizard but it was on so early! I used to love murder she wrote, Mash and a bunch more that would take to much time to name


----------



## hemi (Jan 20, 2006)

What about &#8220;The Lone Ranger&#8221; and Wylie Coyote and the Road runner and ole fog horn leg horn. Anyone remember the TV series that came out called V&#8212;(victory). The lizard people came to strip earth of water and use us as food. And no one has listed What&#8217;s Happing, Riptide, Happy Days, Lavern and Shirley, GI Joe, and Blue Thunder; my kids love the Olsen twins and That&#8217;s so Raven.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 20, 2006)

Happy Days before reruns.
spun Laverne and Shirly
Mork and Mindy
Chatch loves Jonnie

V/R

Rick


----------



## Kreth (Jan 20, 2006)

In no particular order: Happy Days, Dukes of Hazzard, Thundarr the Barbarian, Star Trek, Dr. Who, Planet of the Apes, V, Fantasy Island, Mork and Mindy, Taxi, Emergency, CHiPS, Magnum, PI; Land of the Lost, Black Sheep Squadron, Hogan's Heroes, Combat, Wide World of Sports, A-Team, MASH, Knight Rider, Airwolf, Spiderman, Monster Movie Matinee, Kung Fu Theater, Buck Rogers, Battlestar Galactica, 6 Million Dollar Man, Wonder Woman, and many others I can't remember just now...


----------



## Swordlady (Jan 20, 2006)

Let's see...

Cartoons: Looney Tunes (Bugs Bunny and Roadrunner Show, etc), Scooby Doo, Tom and Jerry, Star Blazers, Spiderman and Friends, Josey and the Pussycats, Superfriends, Transformers (when my brothers weren't looking; I supposedly "hated" that show - lol), He-Man, Saturday Supercade (the CHEESY Saturday morning cartoon starring videogame characters), Pac-Man (a CHEESIER cartoon featuring...um, look at the title)...and a few more which I can't think of at the moment.

TV shows: Knight Rider, Misfits of Science (which sadly only last for one season), V (ditto), Buck Rogers, Gilligan's Island, Taxi, The Bionic Woman, Wonder Woman, The Incredible Hulk, The Three Stooges (reruns - duh), The A-Team, Diff'rent Strokes, The Facts of Life, The Cosby Show, Family Ties, Cheers (occasionally), Night Court, Star Trek: The Next Generation (I was in high school/college at that point, though).

I haven't watched much television since most all of those TV series went off the air.  The only series I followed in the 90's was Star Trek: Deep Space Nine (and the last couple years of TNG).  I hated most of the sitcoms in the 90's, and the ones out today SUCK!


----------



## Kreth (Jan 20, 2006)

Hrm, some from before my time, that I watched in reruns:
Get Smart, Mr. Ed, Batman, Superman, Little Rascals.

A few more from my school days: Space:1999, Mission Impossible, The Jeffersons, Sanford & Son, Barney Miller.

I remember the first time I saw TNG. I was in the Marines, and in a bar. I looked up at the TV, and thought "WTF is a Klingon doing on the bridge?"


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 4, 2006)

Cheers, MASH, A-Team, Night Court, Cosby Show, Happy Days, Knight-Rider, ALF, and in the teen years - Walker, Texas Ranger .


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 4, 2006)

Howdy doody
hop along cassidy
Sat. morning westerns
Steve  Allen


----------



## matt.m (Jun 5, 2006)

Heckel and Jeckel
Woody Woodpecker
G.I. Joe
Get Smart
Inspector Gadget
Hillstreet Blues
G-Force


----------



## Lisa (Jun 5, 2006)

MASH, Barney Miller, Charlies Angels, eight is enough, batman and robin


----------



## donna (Jun 6, 2006)

The Cisco Kid!
F Troop
The Beverly Hillbillies:ultracool


----------



## donna (Jun 6, 2006)

They actually have re runs of Thunderbirds every Sat. morning on our local channel. My kids think it is hilarious.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 6, 2006)

Anyone remeber Land of the Lost?  Used to be my favorite show.  Picked up the DVD of the first season.  Boy, were special FX none existent then.    Gotta love the Sleestacks!

Others...

Space Ghost
Herculoids
Scooby Doo
A-Team (for a bunch of ex-SF guys they were pretty bad shots, but we still loved it.)
Thundar the Barbarian



And of course, Hong Kong Phooey!


----------



## Drac (Jun 6, 2006)

Abbax8 said:
			
		

> Yes. Do you remember Fireball XL-5? It was another marionette show with rockets.
> 
> Peace
> Dennis


 
I remember that one along with SuperCar...


----------



## Henderson (Jun 6, 2006)

In addition to everything already listed...

The World at War, with all that great B&W footage, on PBS.
I couldn't get enough of the history oriented shows.


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 6, 2008)

Bringing back this thread for the newer members.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Dec 6, 2008)

Since it's back I'll add to it.

Here are a few that I remember watching:
A-Team
Knight Rider
Six Million Dollar Man
Battlestar Galactica (original)
Voltron
Dukes of Hazzard
and The Electric Company


----------



## Drac (Dec 7, 2008)

KempoTess said:
			
		

> MIghty Mouse
> 
> Captain Kangaroo
> 
> ...



Cause I be as old as KempoTess
Whirley-Birds 
Cheyenne
Maverick
Sugarfoot
Highway Patrol 
Cannonball
Sea Hunt
Everglades
The Girl from UNCLE
The Prisoner


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 7, 2008)

I only skimmed through this thread, but didn't notice a few others ... 

Candid Camera
The Jack Benny Show
77 Sunset Strip
Dobie Gillis
Ed Sullivan
Red Skelton
The Mr. Wishbone Show
Diver Dan
Sherrif John
Hobo Kelly
Daphne the Witch
Combat!
The Green Hornet
Joey Bishop
Car 54
Winchel Mahony Time 
Branded
Ricchocet Rabbit
Yogi Bear
Quick Draw McGraw
The Pink Panther

OK, that's enough for now ...


----------



## Drac (Dec 7, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> I only skimmed through this thread, but didn't notice a few others ...
> 
> Candid Camera
> The Jack Benny Show
> ...


 
Great list..Never saw these
The Mr. Wishbone Show
Diver Dan
Sherrif John
Hobo Kelly
Daphne the Witch



14 Kempo said:


> Winchel Mahony Time


 
You mean the late Paul Winchell and Jerry Mahoney?? Man, I barley remember that one???

Remember The Shari Lewis Show???


----------



## grydth (Dec 7, 2008)

Though in no way a "younger member".....

Original Star Trek
Early seasons Lost in Space
Twilight Zone
Combat
I Dream of Jeanie
Bewitched         (Who was hotter - Elizabeth or Barbara)
Avengers

Beatles on Ed Sullivan, Cuban Missilie Crisis coverage, JFK death,
Armstrong steps on the Moon, "Goodnight, Chet....Goodnight David, and Goodnight for NBC News" ......." and that's the way it is"


Beverly Hillbillies
Candid Camera   (a cleaner, funnies ancestor of Punked)
Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
Time Tunnel   (Loved it, so it was cancelled right away...beginning       a                 life long TV curse


----------

